# dukes of hazard movie



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20040910/film_nm/film_hazzard_dc_2


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

another example of the dumbing down of the american filmgoer...


hey, guess what-even France is still making excellent adult-aimed (not porn) films, but pretty much ANYTHING from overseas beats the crap put out by american studios these days...most of it has LOTS of dialogue and character interaction, as opposed to, say, karate fights and things blowing up(tho i have nothing against that-i also have nothing against cotton candy, but i know if it's the only thing i eat, sooner or later, i'm gonna get sick)and yah, a lot of it has those evil subtitles, which might make y'all work a little bit to follow the film, but hey-i think you come out the better for it...
find the local "art house" or "repretory" type theatre in your town and indulge yourself a bit-you might be surprised to find the reissue of THX 1138(a film that proves that George Lucas can make a real movie) in the same complex as Bonjour Monsieur Shlomi, a wonderful Israeli film you should check out.

End of rant-you have to wonder where our culture has gone to if we really need to make a film version of the dukes of hazzard(in spite of daisy's short shorts...)


----------

